
Do you think you can be a good programmer?: Your journey to become one - aymenokay
http://www.techtalko.com/2018/03/30/can-you-be-a-good-programmer/
======
noemit
Is it that hard to say "he or she"? or even "they"? (stand down, grammar
nazis)

